# Finn can't get too comfortable



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Now that is CLEARLY the best spot in the whole darn house!!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Someone looks very comfy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like a pose you would see in a nude art book title "Nude in Repose" LOL


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor boy! That bed isn't nearly big enough for him to get comfy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is in ecstacy!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

And for all of you sweating through the puppy crate months, Finn spent his first 18 months in the crate whenever I was gone. Even when DH was here working. It was his duty and his job. and he HATED it for a long time. He now has full run of the house and never gets in trouble. It is just a critical path issue, they have to learn to love their crate before they learn to love my bed!

Abby did not take as long, she figured it out way sooner.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, he's loving his freedom now


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

love it! my kind of boy!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ha-ha.He is getting comfortable in HIS BED!!!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Boy he looks like me in the morning after hubster gets up for work, I can finally stretch out and it's the best sleep of the "night" at that point.

Finn knows exactly where the comfort lies.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cute, he is enjoying that bed all for himself..LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks like someone is getting his yoga done in a comfy place. And in a sunbeam to get his vitamin C. Smart boy.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

That is great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He sure knows how to get comfortable.
he's a good looking dog too!


----------

